# New Local Rarities for the Collection!



## logan.the.collector (Feb 13, 2021)

Today I got my first ever Christmas Coke from my hometown- a 1936 from Tupper Lake, NY. I believe it's listed as R or R+ in the Coke book and it's the first I've ever seen besides one photo of one that sold ages ago online. I also got the second ever known JE Laramay milk bottle from Tupper Lake JCT... which I just so happen to own the other example of! May be a few more floating around but local collectors haven't really seen them until the two I bought came onto the market. The Coke needs a good cleaning but it's an awesome rare piece.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 13, 2021)

Congrats, always nice to get rare local bottles you've been looking for. I'm still waiting to come across a Straight Sided Coke from Detroit. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 14, 2021)

logan.the.collector said:


> Today I got my first ever Christmas Coke from my hometown- a 1936 from Tupper Lake, NY. I believe it's listed as R or R+ in the Coke book and it's the first I've ever seen besides one photo of one that sold ages ago online. I also got the second ever known JE Laramay milk bottle from Tupper Lake JCT... which I just so happen to own the other example of! May be a few more floating around but local collectors haven't really seen them until the two I bought came onto the market. The Coke needs a good cleaning but it's an awesome rare piece.View attachment 218968View attachment 218969View attachment 218970


My porter 5th edition book says scarce. Nice shape and love the milk. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Feb 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> My porter 5th edition book says scarce. Nice shape and love the milk.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thanks! Is scare 10 to 100 examples known or under 10? I'm unfamiliar with Porter's scale. I know on Hutchbook R is under 10 so I assume it would mean S is 10 to 100?


----------



## logan.the.collector (Feb 14, 2021)

logan.the.collector said:


> Thanks! Is scare 10 to 100 examples known or under 10? I'm unfamiliar with Porter's scale. I know on Hutchbook R is under 10 so I assume it would mean S is 10 to 100?





ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> My porter 5th edition book says scarce. Nice shape and love the milk.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Actually, I found out it means 100-250 known. I find that quite odd actually but oh well. Its one of two examples I have seen in 11 years and the only other one was online so I'm still happy to have got it even though its not as rare as I thought


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 14, 2021)

logan.the.collector said:


> Actually, I found out it means 100-250 known. I find that quite odd actually but oh well. Its one of two examples I have seen in 11 years and the only other one was online so I'm still happy to have got it even though its not as rare as I thought


I am very happy for you. That tupper lake collection is your pride and joy. I just have the Bill Porter coke and a bunch right next to me. I wasn't trying to be smart. You know. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 14, 2021)

Awesome find!  Even at a S rating, that is a very tough bottle to find.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Feb 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I am very happy for you. That tupper lake collection is your pride and joy. I just have the Bill Porter coke and a bunch right next to me. I wasn't trying to be smart. You know.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yeah I know. I appreciate the info as always


----------

